# Bottom Feeding Betta!



## SupaTro0pa (Mar 3, 2013)

I injected some flakes (which I don't feed to my Betta) and some pellets onto the bottom of the tank for my two shrimp, and I just witnessed my Betta casually/slowly swim over and start picking at the food on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine do that sometimes for the algae wafers I feed my pleco/snails... Bettas are crazy. :roll:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine do it a lot. xD


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine do it all of the time! You can't hide food from a Betta!


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lol!Bettas like to eat that's for sure.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My female does that. She doesn't have any tank mates, but when I feed her her favorite flakes as a treat, I always feed her enough to have some go to the bottom. She gets SO excited chasing and digging for her flakes. 
My male on the other hand, won't touch anything that's been on the bottom of his tank. He won't even go eat his pellets if they've become a little soggy at the top of his tank.


----------

